# Spicy Crab Soup



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 qt water
3 chicken parts (necks or wings)
3 lbs of canned tomatoes, quartered
8 oz of fresh or frozen corn, drained
1 cup of potatoes, peared and diced
3/4 cup of celery, chopped
3/4 cup of onion, diced
3/4 tblsp of Old Bay seasoning
1 tsp of salt
1/4 tsp of lemon 
1 lb jumbo lump crab meat

Place water and chicken into a 6 qt soup pot. Cover and simmer over low heat for at least 1 hour. Add veggies and seasonings and cover again and simmer over medium/low heat for about 45 mins until veggies are almost done. Add crab meat, cover and simmer for 15 mins or until hot. Removed chicken, skin and larger bones.


----------

